# DPP 11 Nachfolger? Wann?



## orca113 (7. Januar 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wollte mal hören ob irgendwas bekannt ist das die Dark Power Pro (aktuell 11) Reihe etwas als Nachfolger bekommt oder überhaupt Nachfolger bekommt und wenn, wann ungefähr?

Oder spielt BQ mit dem Gedanken die Serie wegfallen zu lassen? Man hat ja der niedrigeren Serie jetzt ein voll modulares CM spendiert. Dies vermisse ich beim DPP 11.

Meines (650 W Variante) Läuft von Anfang an super und es ist dementsprechend schon lange im Einsatz. Möchte für den nächsten größeren Rechner-Wechsel definitv wieder ein DPP haben. Am liebsten mit voll modularem CM.


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2020)

Gibt Neues aus Las Vegas.
CES 2020: New cases, coolers and power supplies from be quiet! | KitGuru


----------



## orca113 (9. Januar 2020)

Okay danke 

Dann habe ich ja Hoffnung das in den nächsten Monaten ein neues 650/750 Watt Modell für mich dabei sein wird.


----------



## IICARUS (9. Januar 2020)

Letztens habe ich dieses Netzteil gefunden, was ich so sehr gut finde: Seasonic PRIME PX-750, PC-Netzteil schwarz, 4x PCIe, Kabel-Management

Etwas teuer, aber dafür sehr Geil...


----------



## IICARUS (9. Januar 2020)

.... ups wie komme ich hier her...


----------



## Threshold (10. Januar 2020)

orca113 schrieb:


> Okay danke
> 
> Dann habe ich ja Hoffnung das in den nächsten Monaten ein neues 650/750 Watt Modell für mich dabei sein wird.



Ja, ich hoffe auch, dass da noch kleinere Modelle folgen werden.
1200 und 1500 Watt als einzige Modelle wären ja ein schlechter Witz.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Letztens habe ich dieses Netzteil gefunden, was ich so sehr gut finde: Seasonic PRIME PX-750, PC-Netzteil schwarz, 4x PCIe, Kabel-Management
> 
> Etwas teuer, aber dafür sehr Geil...



Na ja, in dem Preissegment erwarte ich schon Titanium.
Für Platin ist es schlicht zu teuer.


----------



## orca113 (13. Januar 2020)

Es hat noch nie nur die fetten Modelle gegeben oder? Kann mich an das erscheinen der Generation 11 gar nicht mehr erinnern.

IICARUS, wie kommen wir zu der Ehre in einem Thread in dem es um den Hersteller und die Produkte BeQuiet! geht von dir zu erfahren was du dir tolles gekauft hast? Nur mal so...


----------



## Threshold (13. Januar 2020)

orca113 schrieb:


> Es hat noch nie nur die fetten Modelle gegeben oder? Kann mich an das erscheinen der Generation 11 gar nicht mehr erinnern.



Beim P11 kamen zuerst die großen Modelle. Also ab 850 Watt.
rund 4 Monate später kamen die kleineren Modelle.
Könnte also hier genauso verlaufen. Nur vielleicht mit dem Unterschied, dass es kein 550er P12 mehr geben wird, weil das E11 den Markt da schon abdeckt.
Also P12 ab 750 oder 850 Watt könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen.

Vielleicht könnte BeQuiet ja mal was dazu verlautbaren. 
Also -- nur mal so am Rande erwähnt, denn auf der Webseite ist ja nichts zu lesen. 
Ich würde mir schon ein P12 kaufen, aber sicher nicht in der Leistungsklasse, wie sie aktuell vorliegt.


----------



## orca113 (13. Januar 2020)

> Vielleicht könnte BeQuiet ja mal was dazu verlautbaren.



So sieht es aus. War auch eigentlich meine Hoffnung. Etwas mehr Öffentlichkeitsarbeit wäre nicht schlecht gewesen hier 

Für mich kommt etwas im 650-750 Watt Bereich in Frage.


----------



## BeaverCheese (16. Januar 2020)

Ich wäre auch interessiert.

Also wenn es bis Ende des Jahres noch weitere Ausführungen mit weniger Watt geben wird, wäre es schön, früh genug davon zu erfahren.
Sonst kauft man bei der Konkurrenz und ärgert sich womöglich, wenn dann zwei Wochen später ein P12 mit der gewünschten Wattzahl kommt.


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2020)

Ja, mangelnde Kommunikation ist immer schlecht.

Und wie sieht es mit dem Nachfolger des Silent Loop aus? Da hört man auch nichts.


----------



## orca113 (16. Januar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, mangelnde Kommunikation ist immer schlecht.
> 
> Und wie sieht es mit dem Nachfolger des Silent Loop aus? Da hört man auch nichts.



Aber da wurde doch glaub ich sogar mal von berichtet auch wenn das ne Weile her ist oder?


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2020)

orca113 schrieb:


> Aber da wurde doch glaub ich sogar mal von berichtet auch wenn das ne Weile her ist oder?



Ja, da gab es mal ein Video zum silent Loop 2.
Ist aber gefühlt 2 Jahre her und seit dem nichts mehr.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Januar 2020)

orca113 schrieb:


> IICARUS, wie kommen wir zu der Ehre in einem Thread in dem es um den Hersteller und die Produkte BeQuiet! geht von dir zu erfahren was du dir tolles gekauft hast? Nur mal so...


Weil es sich hier ehe um ein Fantasie Thema handelt.... 

Es wird nach einem Netzteil gefragt was weder geplant, noch irgendwas bisher in Aussicht steht.
Im übrigem habe ich mir dieses Netzteil nicht gekauft, da ich selbst ein DPP 11 verbaut habe.


----------



## orca113 (17. Januar 2020)

Nix Phantasie Thema. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Nachfolgers war ja immer real.

Mich würde interessieren warum hier kein BQ Mensch mal vorbeischaut.


----------



## be quiet! Support (20. Januar 2020)

*buckelt in den Raum*
Ihr habt geläutet?

Das Dark Power Pro 12 wird es nur in den hohen Wattregionen geben.
Ob noch ein Dark Power 12 in allen Wattklassen gegen Ende des Jahres kommt, kann ich natürlich noch nicht sagen. *hust*

Silent Loop 2 wird noch etwas auf sich warten lassen, vorher wird wohl etwas anderes erscheinen. Ich gehe aktuell von Anfang Q2 aus.

VG

Marco


----------



## orca113 (20. Januar 2020)

Hallöchen 

Ja also heisst das ihr macht eine neue Reihe auf oder was? Das heisst die Pro Reihe ist ausschließlich nur noch in den ganz fetten Wattklassen zu haben und ihr macht statt dessen ein Dark Power ohne Pro Linie?


----------



## be quiet! Support (20. Januar 2020)

Genau das kann ich so noch nicht erzählen.
Wird natürlich noch alles offiziell angekündigt. 

Marco


----------



## orca113 (20. Januar 2020)

Okay Danke Marco. 

Wie gesagt ich war immer zufrieden und ich will bald wieder Umbauen und dementsprechend denke ich über einen NT Tausch nach. Hoffe das das alles zeitlich in den Rahmen passt.


----------



## BeaverCheese (20. Januar 2020)

Nice.

Also im Laufe des Jahres auch "hochwattige" Dark Power Netzteile unter 1000 Watt.

Danke für die Info!


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2020)

Tja, sieht dann so aus, als wenn es das P12 ohne den digitalen Krempel in kleineren Wattzahlen für günstiger geben wird.
Mal abwarten.


----------



## BeaverCheese (15. Mai 2020)

Hallo.

Ich weiß, dass zur Zeit besondere Umstände herrschen, würde aber trotzdem gerne wissen, wann die Netzteile denn endlich erscheinen.

Gibt es da schon Neuigkeiten?

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2020)

BeaverCheese schrieb:


> Gibt es da schon Neuigkeiten?



Es gibt keine Ankündigungen, keine Tests, kein gar nichts.


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2020)

So, da es nun die Ankündigung gibt, wann das P12 aufn Markt kommt -- kann man damit rechnen, dass es auch kleinere Modelle geben wird?
Ich würde mir schon das P12 zulegen, aber eben nicht in den beiden Watt Klassen, die es geben soll.


----------



## be quiet! Support (28. August 2020)

Hi Threshold,

nicht in absehbarer Zeit.
Das Dark Power Pro 12 ist  nur in den beiden Wattklassen verfügbar und als reines High End Produkt anzusehen.

VG

Marco


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2020)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Hi Threshold,
> 
> nicht in absehbarer Zeit.
> Das Dark Power Pro 12 ist  nur in den beiden Wattklassen verfügbar und als reines High End Produkt anzusehen.
> ...



Danke dir für die Info.
Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht. Das E11 bietet ja bis 1000 Watt alles und ist Platin zertifiziert.
Von daher würde das P12 mit weniger als 1000 Watt kaum im E11 Feld wildern können und wird dabei kaum weniger kosten als die großen P12 Modelle. Lohnt also schlicht nicht das P12 mit weniger als 1200 Watt anzubieten.


----------

